# Endurance Karting - 26th May 5pm - Rye House Essex



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

Next Karting event is outlined in great detail below. Note its a 2hr race again.. so based on the usual teams of 3 you will get 40 mins racing.

For a while now i have been able to offer greatly discounted prices (lower even that the staff rate) but like everything in life... these have had to go up. *This event is now Â£135 per team (Â£45 per person) compared to Â£60 if i wasnt arranging it.*

Also i am only taking booking this time for a whole team... not individual drivers.. so if you would like to race please organise your own team (most already do this anyway)

I also have to remind people of a few rules.

Yes it is only a fun event but there are rules and please stick to them as there are people who like a fair competition. If you dont feel you can stick to these rules then please (with all respect) perhaps this isnt the event for you.

*-20mins max constant race time per person. basically the winner will win because they were fastest.. not because they did the least amount of pitstops / driver changes. Even 2 man teams will have the same amount of pit stops.
-NO OVERTAKING under yellow flags!
-NO DELIBERATE CONTACT. Yes some is unaviodable but hitting someone in revenge or just to get passed them is not acceptable*

For ease of updating ive put all details on my website and this will be upadated regularly with new names

http://www.cambridgeautogleam.com/?page_id=66

please register your interest in this thread though.

thanks in advance

Nathan


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

bump


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

right... been a week now.. Need to start getting interested names down please.

register interest here please..

thanks


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

jedi-knight83 said:


> right... been a week now.. Need to start getting interested names down please.
> 
> register interest here please..
> 
> thanks


I've just found this thread. I'll probably be there; will confirm as soon as my teammate gets back to me.

For people who have never been before: rye house is a fun track; you'll love it.

C


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

BUMP.

just updated the list for karting and there are still a few places if anyone else would like to race

(sorry but cant accommodate one off drivers .. need pre arranged teams only)

thank you

Nathan


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

Er, I sort of won.

it was quite wet 

C


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Well done! The last time I went there it was soaking. We all ended up with very black oily faces and slinging them all over the place :lol:


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

scoTTy said:


> Well done! The last time I went there it was soaking. We all ended up with very black oily faces and slinging them all over the place :lol:


Yep, same same.

The main problem for me was that my visor (in common with most folks) kept steaming up, so it needed to be a little open.... which means all the track dirt, water and stuff coming off tires goes straight onto your face.

As for the drifting, there are a couple of places where the wet line is most definately a little sideways... I love karting in the wet because of that. It's not like D1, where the objective is to get and stay as sideways as possible - it's all about the right compromise and balance. Having to stay off the normal racing line a lot is always a challenge. I recon I had a nice line through the elbow, and infield - I always made up loads of time on people through there.

There was enough water on the back straight that if you got off the normal racing line, the kart would pick up and spin it's rear tyres, aquaplaning all the way. That made overtaking backmarkers "interesting". Most of the time, I had to back off till the tyres caught, then get back on it, and off, and on again all the way down....

My team got kart #13 - we called it "lo octane".

I think we would have come second if it was not for a backmarker who tagged James and Tommy (the guys in kart 20, "mach 1", who we were racing within 5 seconds of with for the whole two hours). They lost about 20-30 seconds because of that... otherwise, I think it would have been a photo finish.

C


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

CraigyTT said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Well done! The last time I went there it was soaking. We all ended up with very black oily faces and slinging them all over the place :lol:
> ...


I was spitting the crud out inside my helmet. It tasted disgusting and had some sand or muck in.

Huge laugh though. :lol:


----------

